# Composer songs



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

From another forum. Popular songs with names of composers in the titles:

"I Wanna Hold your Handel"

or (more difficult) something like

"Come Mister Telemann
Tele me banana..."

Stupid is OK. Next, please.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

*"A Hit By Varese*" song by CHICAGO.

Possible refers to Ionisation..............


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Now I'm free...free Falla

C'mon baby Liszt my fire

Take me Bach to paradise


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beatles -- (Hey) You've Got to Haydn your Love Away


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Are we excluding large scale vocal works?

For example I've always wanted to see a performance of Handel's Messiaen.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

David Bowie's "Rebel Rebel." Obviously an homage to Jean-Féry Rebel (1666-1747) whose _Les élémens _is still popular. But I'm not quite sure why Bowie refers to him as a "hot tramp" or expresses such ardent affection.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I Shot the Schubert (But I didn't shoot the Debussy).


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Weber With You

I Call My Baby Debussy Cat

Handel With Care

Ligeti Jiggy Wit It


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

The Musical Bax

The Return of the Giant Hogwood (ok, not a composer...)

Dancing with the Moonlit Knussen

The Battle of Gao Ping Forest

In the Cage (no need to change here...)


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Keep me searchin' for a Heart of Gould (he did compose a String Quartet)

On Top of Ligeti, all covered with cheese

Xen a Kis From A Rose

Jesus Built My Hot Rodrigo


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

GioCar said:


> *In the Cage (no need to change here...)*


In which case...

I Love The Sound Of Breaking Glass

Give Ireland Back To The Irish


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Or Roll Over Beethoven


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Roll Over Vaughn Williams (by Richard Thompson).

Anyway, back to the original rubric:

Alwyn On My Mind.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Machaut "Machaut Man" I want to be a Machaut Man

Orff the Hildegard von Bingens and Far Away


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Pergolesi River (With Me)?


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

"I can't get no Satie-sfaction"

(ok, really bad)


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Tippett To Ride

Mahler My Dear


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Don't Mozart That Joint


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm waiting for someone to bring up those raunchy Mozart "songs".
The worst of it is that I was a "Baby Mozart" child, having been saturated with his music from when I was in the womb.

I say we do a thorough background check on every composer/musician/actor/Barney whose works come into contact with little children. You never know where those innuendos could be hidden. This should go in the STI thread...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

# Bar-bar-bar, bar-*Barber*-Ann... #

That's so lame even I'm cringing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2016)

Will ZZ Top play it at Glasto? Probably...

Waitin' for Debussy.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Blackmail - Mendelssohn


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

GioCar said:


> ....
> In the Cage (no need to change here...)


Surely 'Only a Byrd in a gilded Cage'?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> *"A Hit By Varese*" song by CHICAGO.
> 
> Possible refers to Ionisation..............


Well, that's a real song. Good catch.

Of course Emerson, Lake and Palmer perpetrated "The Nutrocker" and Tull (along with a group called Gryphon) did "King Henry's Madrigal" which is really "Pastime with Goode Company," attributed to King Henry, allegedly a composer. I guess none of these are technically composer's names though - not exactly.

Edit: Then there's "Cans and Brahms" by Rick Wakeman. I guess one can easily tell my background and age.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Bantock on the Run

Help Me, Rondo by The Amy Beach Boys. No wait that doesn't work.

Frank Bridge over Troubled Water

How Can You Mend a Bruckner Heart? 

I'd better quit. These are pretty lame.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The Knack: "My Sharapova." Yet another drug song of the era.*

"You Don't Halffter Say You Love Me"

*Not a composer. So shoot me.


----------



## PenaColada (Jul 30, 2015)

"Bach in Black"


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

StrawBerio Wine

Haas Anybody Seen My Baby?
Browne Sugar


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

At my door the leaves are falling
A cold wild wind has come
Sweethearts walk by together
And I still miss Tan Dun


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Rubbra Ball

The Lambert Walk


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

What Do You Want To Make Those Ives At Me For?

Alexander Scriabin's Ragtime Band


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

The Gluck of love


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sinding in the Rain

Jeepers Creepers Where's you get those Bibers?

Ives Got a Feeling (a feeling deep inside)


----------

